# Planetstrike



## Syph (Aug 3, 2008)

This is the latest on Planetstrike, following on from Games Day Paris. 

*Introduction & Release Date:*

Planetstrike is due for release on *4th July*. It's an expansion for Warhammer 40K, pitting an attacking invasion force versus a defending force supported by barricades, buildings and the like... like so:










*The Rules:*

Attackers and Defenders get different Force Organisation Charts from one another, but also from a standard game of 40K.

Both sides have equal points, with Defenders buying their fortifications and such, the attackers buying various attacking options. 

*From page 8 in the rule book (watch the video in HD!):*



> *ORGANISING A BATTLE*
> 
> Setting up a Planetstrike game is different from the standard set-up process, because all games of Planetstrike use some special rules to add to the feeling of a planetary invasion. This section will talk you through the Planetstrike launch procedure and special rules, and lastly we present terrain rules for the scenery you can use in your Planetstrike games.
> 
> ...


Some more additional information, courtesy of Warseer:



> Terrain has additional effects in Planetstrike.
> 
> The Landing Pad can be Shielded, giving a 4+ invulnerable save to anything on it, or unshielded, allowing you to disembark no matter how far the transport moved.
> 
> ...


*Race Specific Information:*



Warseer said:


> -IG: a mass deep-strike ability; a single reserve dice is rolled for the whole army, but each squad that deep strikes must make a dangerous terrain test when it lands.
> -Dark Eldar: a penalty to enemy leadership equal to the number of turns passed since the beginning of the game (an interesting bit of background: it mentions Khaine-worshipping Dark Eldars).
> -Imperium: Power of the Machine Spirit. BS 3, unshakable turrets.
> -Adeptus Mechanicus: a teleporter beam that kills any model in a building on a successful armor save, as its flesh melts with the walls.
> ...



*Terrain and Model Pics:*






































*Ironclad Dreadnaught:*









*Land Speeder Storm:*









*Vulkan He'Stan*


----------



## Syph (Aug 3, 2008)

More Planetstrike book pictures here:



radical_psyker said:


> Pics from the Planetstrike book from French Games Day, care of *GeekyLouis* and his blog.
> 
> Note the Ironclad Dreads in the third pic.
> 
> Full album for other pics from the day: http://picasaweb.google.fr/zavepovuleur/GamesDay2009


----------



## radical_psyker (Jun 6, 2008)

Syph said:


> If anyone has pictures and prices of the new terrain pieces that'd be sweet. I'll update the Rumour Roundup thread with them.


Just these ones from Games Day France, which aren't the greatest quality. Imperial Bastion, Skyshield Landing Pad and Aegis Defence Line. We should see some better pics in June White Dwarf in the next week or so, and prices around that time too.


----------



## radical_psyker (Jun 6, 2008)

Don't know if this warrants a "July releases" thread, but here is the 'Planetstrike' release list by way of BoLS, with Marines 2nd Wave being the last four items at the bottom:

*July 4*
*THE SPEAR OF SICARIUS* 142 Model Box 
*PLANETSTRIKE* 80page Book 
*BLASTSCAPE* 5 Craters 
*IMPERIAL BASTION* 1 Model Box 
*AEGIS DEFENCE LINE* 1 Model Box 
*SKYSHIELD LANDING PAD* 1 Model Box 
*MINES, BOMBS AND BOOBY TRAPS* Resin Markers 

*July 18*
*IMPERIAL OUTPOST* 5 Model Set + Gameboard 
*IMPERIAL DEFENCE NETWORK* 13 Model Set + Gameboard 
*SHRINE OF THE AQUILA* 1 Cathedral 
*IMPERIAL STRONGPOINT* 2 Bastions, 3 Defence Lines 
*VULKAN HE'STAN* 1 Model Blister 
*KOR'SARRO KHAN *1 Model Blister 
*SPACE MARINE LAND SPEEDER STORM* 1 Model Box 
*SPACE MARINE IRONCLAD DREADNOUGHT* 1 Model Box


----------



## radical_psyker (Jun 6, 2008)

Well I said I'd post more pics here if I got, eventhough I guess this is more Planetstrike-specific news. Meh, I'll let *Syph* move it / add it to the Roundup as he sees fit. :wink:

Planetstrike poster (the same one where the previous box art came from at Games Day France) that *BrassScorpion* posted over on Dakka. First pic is the whole poster, second pic is just the box art for the Imperial Strongpoint which we haven't seen yet. I warn you though, the second pic is very small... it is actually at full size below, not a thumbnail. 

Oh, and while individual prices still aren't known, here in Australia at least GW are offerring an in-store pre-order bundle of the Planetstrike book, Imperial Bastion, Aegis Defence Line and Moonscape* Craters for AU$150, which is the current (i.e. pre-June) price of a Battleforce here in Australia.

*Yes, reportedly the Moonscape craters not the Battlescape ones... but we'll see.


----------



## when in doubt shoot! (Oct 19, 2008)

Just in case this hasn't been posted, GW has started accepting advance orders for the terrain sets. 









Planetstrike Book: http://www.games-workshop.com/gws/c...at1490603&prodId=prod20005a&rootCatGameStyle=
*£15*









Imperial Bastion http://www.games-workshop.com/gws/catalog/productDetail.jsp?catId=cat1490603&prodId=prod20008a
*£17.60*










Skyshield Landing Pad http://www.games-workshop.com/gws/c...at1490603&prodId=prod20007a&rootCatGameStyle=
*£23.50*










Aegis Defence Line: http://www.games-workshop.com/gws/c...at1490603&prodId=prod20006a&rootCatGameStyle=
*£11.75*










Chaos Bastion: http://www.games-workshop.com/gws/c...at1490603&prodId=prod30001a&rootCatGameStyle=
*£27.40* - _DIRECT ONLY_










Mines, bombs and booby traps http://www.games-workshop.com/gws/c...at1490603&prodId=prod20009a&rootCatGameStyle=
*£11.75*


----------



## Mortalis (Aug 23, 2008)

Found this on another site and thought it would be cool to post so eveyone could get a peek, enjoy. 


a quick review of Planet Strike 

Initial Observations: This book is similar to Apoc and CoD in that you're playing 40k, but in a bit different way. IMHO, it's much better than CoD, which I enjoyed, as instead of a 'down and dirty fight in Stalingrad' we have the opening sequence of Starship Troopers. (Book, not the sucky movie). It's not a tournament game, not sure how you'd even structure it as such. Like Apoc, things can be a little loose and open to abuse, and you need to work a bit with your opponent or you aren't going to have a game. 

It gives huge amounts of opportunity for making scenery and modeling. And those things affect the game. In normal 40k I can build the coolest looking bunker and building complex, and then we put it on a shelf as it unbalances the game. In PS I'm encouraged to do exactly that. This brings us to the first big change: The defender gets to set up the table anyway he wants, with as many defence lines, fortresses, bastions, towers, and automated guns as he likes. These do not cost him any points at all. Free. Hell, I can final make my dream of a whole table of Gorkifications (or possibly Morkifications) come true. Walmork and Tacogork will be more than sketches on the walls of my cell. 

Is this unbalancing? Not really, as you will see. Like Apocalypse, there are objectives. Every bastion and building is automatically an objective. So while the defender can put out 20 bunkers with some automated heavy bolters in them, the basic rule of "If it has a gun, it should be an objective" means he now has to defend all those points. It's not about killing, it's about holding objectives. Lots of objectives is tough to defend. All models can hold an objective. If both sides have models on the objective, or in base contact, the Attacker counts as holding it. One chaos marine can score a point for the attacking side, even if 30 orks are there as well. This is by far the biggest balance to the advantages the attacker gets. 

Bastions are basically AV14 bunkers, with automated BS2 weapons that fire at the nearest target. Some of the weapons you see in the boxes can be seperate from bunkers, (quad autocannon, defense lascannon) but then they are AV10 field weapons, and can be fired by squads with a model near them. They blow up easier, but are more useful. A longrange lascannon on a bastion isn't as useful if it's hitting a grot on a 5+ vs a tank. 

It's also possible to make and deploy large complexs called 'indomitable fortresses' with several linked bunkers and a large tower. They show the Dark Angels one, and it looks awesome. Needs a bit of orky graphitti, but awesome nonetheless. 

The other balancing act is that the attacker gets a pretty devastating barrage of one large blast per objective. So the defender can go all bunker happy, and then see a few of them cracked open in the opening salvo and a lot of his troops pinned down for the initial assault. 

Attacker comes in fast and hard. All units in reserve, but you get them into the game on a 3+, 2+, and auto. So it's all in by turn 3. All infantry, MC, and jetbikes can deepstrike, and units that have the deepstrike special rule can assault first turn when they drop. Shrike and 40 assault termies anyone? Drop, run, assault! Any units that don't DS, move onto one table edge from the attackers drop zone where his Thunderhawks, landers, rocks, or spores deployed the bulk of his army. 

Defender can have reserves, but they come in from random table edges, from where ever they were stationed. Potentially useless, or potentially nasty, coming in behind the attacker. 

Games are random length of 5-7 turns, so no grabbing objectives right at the end. The attacker isn't going to quite know when he needs to make that final push. Defender can't overcommit either, or he might get wiped out if the game goes longer. 

Strategems. Like CoD and Apoc, you can spice up the games. Strategems are 1 to 4 points, based on how good they are. You get 1 point of strategems per objective. They are split into attacker/defender and have some army specific ones. (Yes, orks can drop rocks in additon to the initial barrage. I also am found of the general one that causes a planetquake. Cracking open the crust of the planet is just cool. ) 

So, basically: 
-I get to build a really cool fort, you have to attack. 
-We both have a lot more options for army building. 
-I have to set up first and get home court advantage, shoot you on the way down with 'interceptor' weapons. 
-You hit me with orbital barrages to soften me up. 
-Both of us have dirty tricks. 
-What we kill don't matter, (unless we tie, then it goes to kill points), just taking objectives. Attacker wins ties. 
-Random game length. 
-Lots of stuff deepstrikes that didn't use to, and deepstrikers assault on the turn they drop. 
-Random defender reserves make for a bit of fun, and let you have things that don't get blowed up all to hell on turn 1. 

Inherent problems? A couple. 
-Cheeseballs that try to make overpowering scenery. "My bastion has 167 lascannons. Die Die DIe" Solution is not playing them. 
-Doesn't say, but I'd assume demons use PS set up. They still deepstrike in (but not having the rule, don't assault). If defending they can set up like everyone else. Demon worlds? Demon infested Imperial fortress? 
-Big One! IG advisors giving you a -3 to reserves. Breaks the game. Attacker won't get much of his troops in until turn 3. I'm just telling my crew it doesn't apply, or maybe that it's not cumulative. 
-Mystics. Heh, so glad I own 6 inquisitorial squads for Apoc. Wonder if it will let my GK's score a win in PS. Possibly broken if taken by IG and not DH. We'll see. 

Overall, it's a good book, has some decent art, and seems well organized. The scenery pieces coming out tie in directly. A lot of leeway is left up to the players, and is open to creative modeling. It gives the players that want a fun game some very good options. I'm giving it a B+ right now. It needed the plastic thunderhawk to get an A.)


----------



## BeastsofWar (Apr 1, 2009)

Well guys. As we all know, Planet Strike is just around the corner! 
And us at Beasts of War want to give you a taste of a couple of the new kits comming out soon!
So without further delay we present our "Whats in the Box" series.
Covering both the new Imperial Bastion and the Skyshield Landing Pad. 
Enjoy and don't forget to Subscribe to our Youtube channel for further video content,
PLUS the modelling videos on both of these brand spanking new kits! Comming soon.

Heres the link to the Skyshield Landing Pad, a link to the Imperial Bastion will follow shortly
as the video is still uploading.


----------

